# Complete boat refit Back country 189



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Well I met a guy recently that said he has a 1998 back country 189 pro guide and is selling it for 3000! Well here's the kicker the boat was stolen and striped down south, boat is in perfect shape but everything was stripped:no motor,jack plate,wiring,pumps,battery,they even took the damn console! Boat and trailer are in good condition for the year but I know it's kind of hard to guess but how much would it take to get the boat back up in running condition with getting a clean used motor and new everything else? Or would it be a better bet to leave it along and find something similar that hasn't been striped bare


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Retail costs are going to make that an expensive restore.
Lights, pumps, wires, cables, guages, hinges, fasteners, console, jackplate, outboard
and making sure every hole gets patched or filled is going to be a bear to complete.
The expense is one thing, finding all the exact components to fit the existing holes
is going to be a whole new excercise in frustration. I don't think I'd do it, unless I already
had a shop full of components collecting dust.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

make sure you have real good paperwork---and that it has been cleared from the system and insurance company!

to much money for the hull in that condition


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

thanks those are two things that would make it not worth the hassle when you can find them used for 10-12 grand what I kind of factored in the refit. Now another question is what do you do with a hull like that? Trash it?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Low horsepower tiller drive commercial work boat... :-?


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

lol i was thinking fastest roe mullet boat around


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

That would be a neat project for $500 to $1k. As Brett mentioned it'd be a lesson in frustration trying to find OEM hatch lids, etc., and if you did find them they'd be brand new from the factory at big $$$ is my guess.


----------

